# The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration



## TamariaM (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm at my wits end so I really hope someone can help. Every time I try to open a MS Office 2010 program, I get an error message "the application failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log for more details." I have not made any changes or added any programs.
I am running Vista SP2
I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Office.

I can open every other program, even other Microsoft programs, such as Frontpage 2003


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *TamariaM*

Googling your error message gives this link:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/winsdk/sidebysideerror.aspx
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/developingf...rror-message-given-launching-dynamics-gp.aspx

Do you have Visual Studio installed?
Did you check the Event Viewer as the error message advised?


----------

